# kick stand - Scott specific?



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi folks.

My wife just picked up a Sportster X70. She wants a kick stand for it.

Are the frame mount points made to some standard? Or do I need to buy a kick stand manufactured by Scott?

Thanks.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

feh said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> My wife just picked up a Sportster X70. She wants a kick stand for it.
> 
> ...


I think they're Scott specific. I haven't found another source for them, at least. Don't worry...they aren't that expensive. I think I charge $15 for one.


----------

